# My new HKUSP45Comp.



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.photo.net/photodb/photo?photo_id=5533095
After reading about the HKUSPComp.s I just had to see one and after holding it could not pass it up today.:smt083 I also ordered a Comp-Tac Pro.Undercover Holster like I use for my other handguns.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Congratulations. A wise choice.


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thank's*

Thank's for the nice reply. Can't wait to take it to the range.:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Very nice gun! I love mine! Very accurate and very reliable :smt023


----------



## RUGER45 (Jan 19, 2007)

Good choice! Welcome! Happy shooting!:mrgreen:


----------



## Flanker (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thank's for the welcome*

I once owned and HK91 308 but this is my first HK Handgun.:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats!


----------

